# blazheirio889 vs. Keldeo



## kyeugh (Mar 4, 2015)

_blazheirio889 vs. Keldeo_


blazheirio889 said:


> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...





Spoiler: blazheirio889's active squad



 Eledancia the gardevoir () <Trace> @  [XP:8][:5]
 Phalanx the cradily () <Suction cups> @  [XP:6][:4]
 Adamantite the anorith () <Battle armour> [XP:2][:2]
 Kreskin the zorua () <Illusion> @  [XP:0][:0]
 Lapudo the venonat () <Tinted lens> [XP:0][:0]
 Meihua the mienfoo () <Inner focus> [XP:0][:0]
 Brainfart the whismur () <Soundproof> @  [XP:1][:1]
 Phyconuke the skrelp () <Adaptability> @  [XP:0][:0]
 Parapluie the helioptile () <Dry skin> @  [XP:0][:0]
 Palladion the honedge () <No guard> @  [XP:0][:0]





Spoiler: Keldeo's active squad



 Vesper the zubat () <Inner focus> @  [XP:4][:4]
 Toby the pancham () <Iron fist> [XP:4][:4]
 Robin the axew () <Mold breaker> @  [XP:0][:0]
 Rhyme the emolga () <Static> @  [XP:0][:0]
 Micah the scatterbug () <Shield dust> [XP:0][:0]


*Battle Order*

Keldeo sends out.
blazheirio889 sends out and issues commands.
Keldeo issues commands.
?????
Profit!


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 4, 2015)

Let's start off with Rhyme!


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 4, 2015)

This is where I wish I had a Sharpedo. Who cares about type advantages, clearly I must thrash Rhyme around with a shark!

... Oh well, Parapluie, let's just pretend you're a shark for now. Maybe the astroturf can supply you with a shark costume.

Why don't we start off with a *Rock Tomb*? Then, if Rhyme has been trapped on the ground, go ahead and use a *Bulldoze*. And let's end with a nice *Thunderbolt*.

If Rhyme has clones on the first action, use *Charge Beam* and sweep it around. If you're unable to hit her for whatever reasons (most likely she can only avoid getting hit using Protect, but we like to cover all our bases. Destroy Substitutes, no-one likes those :C), use Charge Beam anyway and see if we can't nab a special attack boost.

On the second action, if Rhyme isn't pinned to the ground, use *Rock Tomb*. Exceptions being, of course, if there are clones, in which case sweep a *Charge Beam* around. Again, also do that in case you can't hit her or her *Substitute*.

Last action, use *Surf* if there are clones, and see if you can splash some water on yourself as well to heal yourself a bit. If you can't hit Rhyme or her Substitute, use *Agility*.

*Rock Tomb/Charge Beam ~ Bulldoze/Rock Tomb/Charge Beam ~ Thunderbolt/Surf/Agility*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, being pinned to the ground would be rather bad, so start with a small *Substitute*. For your second action, wait until she hits your substitute with Rock Tomb and then *Double Team* for 1 clone, but if you don't have a sub up for some reason, *Protect* instead. If you Double Teamed on the second action, wait until she uses Surf and then *Encore* that, but if you Protected last action, don't wait and Encore her Charge Beam instead.

*Substitute (10) ~ Double Team (1 clone, wait) / Protect ~ Encore (wait) / Encore*


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 4, 2015)

*Round One*

_Round one, start!_
Blazheirio and Keldeo met at the centre of the arena, accompanied by a very uncomfortable-looking referee, before shaking hands and parting to their respective sides.  With but a few choice words, the trainers sent out their pokémon and got a good look at the opposing side.

*Pre-round stats*
*blazheirio889* (*o*o)





Parapluie () <Dry skin> @ 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Playing with her own ears and staring at the pool longingly.
*Commands:* Rock Tomb/Charge Beam ~ Bulldoze/Rock Tomb/Charge Beam ~ Thunderbolt/Surf/Agility

*Keldeo* (*o*o)





Rhyme () <Static> @ 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Itching behind her ears fiendishly.
*Commands:* Substitute (10) ~ Double Team (1 clone, wait) / Protect ~ Encore (wait) / Encore​
Rhyme was the first to move, shaping the astroturf into a lump her own height.  She breathed into the mannequin eagerly, and it flickered for a moment as the arena turned it into an exact likeness of its maker.  Its fuzzy white chest even heaved slightly with breath, and she blinked every so often, tiny nose twitching slightly.  Content, Rhyme hid far behind it, the decoy distracting a confused Parapluie effectively.

Pushing aside her wonderment, Parapluie summoned a few glowing stones from nothing, concentrating deeply.  They formed a ring around the nonchalant substitute, who didn't even spare a glance to the strange spectre surrounding her.  With a sharp yelp from the yellow lizard, the glowing stones grew in size dramatically and flew straight at the emolga, trapping it within a heap of rubble.  The substitute beneath was beginning to sag visibly, the phyiscal illusion flickering sporadically, but it stood true.

Bewildered, Parapluie's brow furrowed and eyes clamped shut as she concentrated once again, conjuring a familiar set of luminescent stones.  Rhyme shuddered, thankful that the rocks were fired at a likeness and not the real deal.  Predictably, the rocks were flung seemingly on their own accord onto the already-high-piled mound of stones, thoroughly crushing the emotionless substitute that lay inside.  With a vapid puff of smoke that no one saw, it vanished.

Rhyme gulped.  Although she couldn't see it, she could sense that her subsitute had vanished.  To come out into the open to form another would leave her open for attack, so instead, she flung herself from her hiding place at what seemed like terminal velocity.  Her pure speed left behind but a streak of colour where she had been; one such instance formed into a substantial clone, which quickly came to life and began following just behind its source.  Rhyme skidded to a stop quickly, the clone following suit.  Parapluie looked left and right quickly— which clone was real?  Hadn't she just crushed Rhyme under a pile of rocks?  Was reality... really real, after all?

Without much time to fashion a detailed plan, lest _both_ emolgas come after her with a taste for her blood, Parapluie quickly summoned a river from the previously stagnant pool nearby.  The raging torrent dissipated Rhyme's decoy without struggle, and managed to knock Rhyme onto her back as well.  She fell into the swift current, inhaling water fruitlessly as its forceful tendrils pushed her every which way.

After what seemed like an eternity, the water fell into the drains at the arena's edges steadily, leaving behind a soaking wet Rhyme.  She coughed up about a gallon of water and glared at her vacant-looking foe with a look that could kill, but upon hearing her trainer's command, she quickly assumed a more pleasant expression.  Bright-eyed, she trotted to her yellow "friend" and divulged what a truly ferocious attack that had been.  Why," she said, "I'm not certain I could take another such beating!  Nice work, pal."  Parapluie beamed.  Why had her opponent given her such a good tip?  She would be sure to use the water move more often in the future, regardless of her actual commands.

*Post-round stats*
*blazheirio889* (*o*o)





Parapluie () <Dry skin> @ 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* Feeling proud of herself. // Surf is encored for the next round.
*Commands:* Rock tomb ~ rock tomb ~ surf

*Keldeo* (*o*o)





Rhyme () <Static> @ 
*Health:* 81%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Cold, wet, and angry.
*Commands:* Substitute (10) ~ Double Team (1 clone, wait) ~ Encore (wait)​
*Arena Status*


There's still some water in the gutter on the edges of the field.
There's a large pile of rocks on Keldeo's side.

*Notes*


Keldeo commands first next round.



Spoiler: Calculations



Rhyme makes a substitute. (10%)
Parapluie uses rock tomb, for 9% damage and 4% energy.

End of action one:
Parapluie: energy (95%), health (100%); Rhyme: energy (95%), health (90%); Rhyme's Substitute: health (1%)

Parapluie uses rock tomb, for 9% damage and 4% energy.
Rhyme's substitute falls.
Rhyme uses double team, for one clone and 1% energy.

End of action two:
Parapluie: energy (90%), health (100%); Rhyme: energy (94%), health (90%)

Parapluie uses surf, for 9% damage and 5% energy.
Rhyme's clone is dissipated.
Rhyme uses encore on Parapluie's surf, for 4% energy.

End of round one:
Parapluie: energy (85%), health (100%), encore (surf, three more actions); Rhyme: energy (90%), health (81%)


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 5, 2015)

I think Parapluie should have used Rock Tomb on the first and second actions because her commands were to use Charge Beam if Rhyme had clones or Parapluie wasn't able to hit Rhyme, barring substitutes. Could you clarify, blazheirio? In addition, Surf hits every Pokemon on the field, so both Rhyme and her clone should have been hit by it.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 5, 2015)

For the reasons Keldeo stated, Parapluie should've used Rock Tomb on the first and second actions. And again, Keldeo is right in that Surf hits every Pokemon on the field, so it should've gotten rid of the clone (precisely why I ordered it in case of clones).

Normally you're not required to post calculations in your reffings, but since this is a test battle, I'd like to see them so I can evaluate you better. I'd also like to see rolls for secondary effects and the like, if possible.

I can't really evaluate your calculations right now since the commands were incorrectly interpreted; I'll save that for when you fix things and include calculations.

As for your prose, well. It's extremely bare-bones; usually, refs dedicate one paragraph to each action (6 in all in a 1v1), both because they flesh out the attacks and to break things up to make it easier to read. You really have to flesh out the attacks because as it is now, stuff like "creating a carbon copy of herself" really isn't much different from saying "Rhyme used Substitute". Your description of Surf was better, though it could have still been developed a bit more. I recommend you look through and read other reffings, particularly those by advanced and elite referees, to get a better idea of what you should be aiming for. Also, the flavour for Encore is quite different than other interpretations I've seen -- it's supposed to be the user cheering on the target to keep using that move.

Besides that, I noticed two typos ("... just as Rhyme touche down", and you put the word "boost" twice in the notes about Charge Beam), and there was a bit of sentence awkwardness when Rhyme used Double Team ("blurring" isn't quite a word you'd use to describe speeds. Also, "... this blur materialised into yet another copy, mirroring its source's every move, albeit a less substantial one." There's some confusion as to what "a less substantial one" could refer to; I'd have rewritten that to something like "... this blur materialized into another copy, albeit a less substantial one, that mirrored its source's every move.") Generally, these problems should be solved by proofreading quickly.

I'd prefer it if you also rewrote the prose when you redo the commands and calculations so I can see how well the feedback was taken into consideration. However, it /is/ quite a lot of work for a single round (if the entire round was interpreted wrong, flavour usually isn't reworked), so I wouldn't mind if you just fixed the commands and posted calculations.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 5, 2015)

blazheirio889 said:


> For the reasons Keldeo stated, Parapluie should've used Rock Tomb on the first and second actions. And again, Keldeo is right in that Surf hits every Pokemon on the field, so it should've gotten rid of the clone (precisely why I ordered it in case of clones).


What about this, though:


blazheirio889 said:


> If you're unable to hit her for whatever reasons (most likely she can only avoid getting hit using Protect, but we like to cover all our bases. Destroy Substitutes, no-one likes those :C), use Charge Beam anyway and see if we can't nab a special attack boost.


Doesn't that suggest that in the case of a substitute, Parapluie should have used charge beam?

Everything else will be fixed shortly.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 5, 2015)

I can sort of see how it could be interpreted as that, but "destroy substitutes" basically means "default to initial offensive command".


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 6, 2015)

When you make edits, it'd be appreciated if you could post here so Keldeo can see, too. c: (also I tend to browse TCoD on my phone so I might read the VM and forget about it later OTL)

This is looking much better! Your prose is definitely at least on par with that of a novice now. Keep that up!

Your calculations seem good, save for Rock Tomb's energy. It's got 60 base power, which translates to 3% energy, and then an extra 1% is added due to the speed decrease effect. Not quite sure where you got that extra 1% from? (also you accidentally wrote rock slide in the calculations for the first action, but that's fairly moot)

Finally, you should put encore duration in Parapluie's status.

That... should be it for this round. Great improvement!


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 6, 2015)

The fixes blazheirio mentioned are fairly minor and have no bearing on my commands this round, so I'll go ahead and do that unless someone has an objection.

I hate to say this, Rhyme, but what Emolga can actually do to Helioptile is pretty limited and those Surfs will hurt, so just *U-Turn out* at the earliest possibility. Tell her you just can't wait to show that super-powerful attack to your friend Robin!

*U-Turn (Robin) x 3*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 6, 2015)

Aaand I can't really do anything else, so go ahead and keep *Surfing*, Parapluie. 

*Surf ~ Surf ~ Surf*


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 6, 2015)

*Round Two*

_Round two, start!_
*Pre-round stats*
*blazheirio889* (*o*o)





Parapluie () <Dry skin> @ 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* Feeling proud of herself. // Surf is encored for the next round.
*Commands:* Rock tomb ~ rock tomb ~ surf

*Keldeo* (*o*o)





Rhyme () <Static> @ 
*Health:* 81%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Cold, wet, and angry.
*Commands:* Substitute (10) ~ Double Team (1 clone, wait) ~ Encore (wait)​
Rhyme decided fairly quickly that she didn't like that water at all.  The battle was certainly beginning to wear her down, and she felt as though it was going nowhere fast.  Didn't Keldeo have other pokémon?  Why was Rhyme doing all the work?  Rhyme resolved to finish for now, but she'd go out with a bang.  She glided over to her opponent and threw back her arm.  The life orb glowed softly as it reached into Rhyme's inner energy reserves and provided her with a spurt of adrenaline.  Then the fist flew forward and hit Parapluie square in the jaw with a sickening _crack_, sending the helioptile reeling.  She landed hard on the astroturf, and while she slowly recomposed herself, Rhyme absconded to Keldeo's pocket.  A new pokémon, verdant in colouration and stocky in build, took Rhyme's place on the field.

And unfortunately, she barely had a minute to think before she was assaulted by a powerful torrent of water.  Thankfully, dragons were natural swimmers, and Robin was able for the most part to keep her head above the water, though the whole fiasco was without a doubt draining.  That was, however, the raging water met with the pile of stones on Keldeo's end of the field, throwing the smaller ones into the mix.  One such stone slammed into Robin's ribs, causing her to gasp for air as she sunk, side too wounded for her to continue paddling so vigourously.  After what seemed like an eternity, the water calmed, and Parapluie landed nimbly on her feet, smirking at Robin's discomfort, and feeling quite proud of herself.  After all, as such a seasoned surf veteran, why shouldn't she be proud?  There were none better at the trade than she.

*Post-round stats*
*blazheirio889* (*o*o)





Parapluie () <Dry skin> @ 
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Panting, but full of energy yet. // Surf encored for two more actions.
*Commands:* Surf

*Keldeo* (o*o*)





Robin () <Mold breaker> @ 
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Shivering slightly, but still raring to go.
*Commands:* None.
Rhyme () <Static> @ 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* U-turn​*Arena Status*

The stones have been distributed pretty much evenly, though most are still on Keldeo's side of the field.
The field is waterlogged.
*Notes*

Keldeo commands first next turn.



Spoiler: Calculations



Rhyme uses u-turn, and Robin takes her place on the field, for 10% damage, 5% energy, and 1% recoil.
Parapluie uses surf, for 6% damage and 5% energy.  She regained 2% health from the surf.

End of action one:
Parapluie: energy (82%), health (92%), encore three more actions.
Rhyme: energy (85%), health (80%).
Robin: energy (100%), health (94%).


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 6, 2015)

Switching out (from U-turn/Volt Switch/Baton Pass or manually) ends the round; a fairly recent example is Superbird vs. ultraviolet, round 3. Also, Rhyme's health and energy totals don't match those in your calculations, and your "Commands:" section still has the ones from last round.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 6, 2015)

In addition to what Keldeo said, would it be possible to post rolls and what you're rolling for with your damage calculations for the next round?

Your prose is, again, quite good. A small problem is that I don't think U-Turn would've actually been strong enough to toss Parapluie into the pool. I mean it's pretty much flavour here, so I don't think it matters much, but there are instances where trainers will try to toss opponents into water to disrupt their commands. In those cases, you need to think hard about whether they'll successfully knock the target into the water (off the top of my head, you may want to look at the most recent round of uv vs. MD, although that's not precisely the best example because Dragon Tail is explicitly stated as tossing targets quite far away. It'll give you a good idea, however, and if you snuffle around I'm fairly sure there are other examples floating elsewhere).


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 6, 2015)

Okay, I fixed everything up!  I'll put the arithmetic with my calculations next time, sure.  Also, normally I wouldn't have made u-turn send Parapluie that far; that was largely because of the life orb.  If it's a stretch even still, then, I won't do it again.  I've fixed it for this round, just to be safe.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ah, the arithmetic isn't necessary; just the final figures are fine. What I'm talking about are the numbers you roll out of 100 to see if secondary effects kick in, for example?

Yeah, even with the life orb, it's somewhat of a stretch, especially since Keldeo didn't specifically command Rhyme to knock Parapluie into the pool. Again it doesn't matter so much in this battle, so don't sweat it, but in future battles it might well make a difference.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dazel, when you edit things, please post in the thread to say you've done so! Otherwise the battlers won't really know.

It appears the arena and end-of-round notes have disappeared for this round, however. And Encore only lasts three actions total; I assume you meant to write in Parapluie's status that it should last for three more actions?

When it comes to switching, the round doesn't end immediately after the switch; rather, it ends after the action of the switch. So Parapluie should've Surfed Robin. And Rhyme's beginning-of-battle summary seems to be the same as her end-of-round stats; I assume you just pasted the wrong stuff into the beginning.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 9, 2015)

Ah, yes, I'm sorry!  I had to leave pretty soon after saving the post and was unable to post about it until about an hour ago.

The issues you've stated should be resolved, now!


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just one more minor correction. Since Parapluie used Surf again, her Encore count should be down to two. Also, I'm not quite convinced that an unboosted non-STAB'd Surf would have to power to move boulders so easily (still a bit of a stretch for a STAB'd Surf, really). It's great that you're thinking of such things, but as with the U-Turn thing, try to think more realistically about the scenario (as realistically as you can with Pokemon, I guess).

Since those are minor things, Keldeo can go ahead and command now.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 9, 2015)

Fixed! :o Sorry about that.  Typically I imagine surf as relatively violent (like, a little wave wouldn't really sap nearly 10% of something's health, I guess), but I suppose it couldn't move boulders, you're right.

Regardless, it's fixed, alongside several other little errors that I've just noticed.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 9, 2015)

No problem! It's my job to make sure your reffings are good :P

... oh, what errors did you notice? OTL I haven't done this ref testing thing in a while so I'm probably rather rusty, so any help in pointing out errors is appreciated.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 9, 2015)

... oh, wait, actually Dazel, it looks like you didn't change the command order this round. I'm supposed to attack first here. 

If Keldeo's going to switch, so will I, I suppose. Parapluie, let's get out of here and let Palladion take the field.

*Switch to Palladion*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 10, 2015)

Ehhh I was hoping for some free actions, but if that's what's going to happen, just *Payback*.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 10, 2015)

_Round three, start!_
*Pre-round Stats*
*blazheirio889* (*o*o)





Parapluie () <Dry skin> @ 
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Panting, but full of energy yet. // Surf encored for two more actions.
*Commands:* Surf

*Keldeo* (o*o*)





Robin () <Mold breaker> @ 
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Shivering slightly, but still raring to go.
*Commands:* None.
Rhyme () <Static> @ 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* U-turn​
Before Keldeo could bark out another command to a very energetic Robin, and even before Parapluie could blast the competition with another wave of masterfully manipulated water, blazheirio withdrew her yellow partner without a word.  The helioptile's face was briefly stricken with horror — No more surfs?  How could anyone be so cruel? — before she dematerialised into red plasma and was sucked back into her capsule, rocking slightly in protest before succumbing to the pleasing environment of her home poké ball.

Taking her place on the field was a pokémon of different composiion altogether.  Superficially resembling a sword, the honedge's steely gaze drifted over the entire field in a matter of moments.  Palladion's blue ribbon waved gently in a wind that couldn't be felt, and his blade was still hiding within its sheath.  Encrusted in this silver sword-coat was an iridescent gem, which to an unlearnt spectator might appear to be a opal of sorts, but this "gem" was in fact an egg, and its youth was lending itself to Palladion for the time.

Robin stared her opponent down.  Such a just foe was surely weak against evil itself.  Robin allowed her body to briefly become consumed by malice, which released itself in the form of an intermittently crackling black aura, enveloping the dragon's green hands.  Before Palladion could react, Robin lashed out and cleared half the field in a single jump, landing on the honedge and knocking him down onto the ground, then furiously swiping at him with flaming claws.  At length Robin was satisfied and jumped back, allowing the dark power to fizzle out, the aftermath leaving both sides of the struggle panting.

*Post-round stats*
*blazheirio889* (o*o*)





Palladion () <No guard> @ 
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Fervently rubbing the scratch on his blade with his ribbon.
*Commands:* None.
Parapluie () <Dry skin> @ 
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* Withdraw

*Keldeo* (o*o*)





Robin () <Mold breaker> @ 
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 94%
*Status:* Proud of its power.  Likes to thrash about.
*Commands:* None.
Rhyme () <Static> @ 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* None.​
*Arena Status*

The field has dried a little bit, and the pool is now about halfway full.

*Notes*

Keldeo actually orders first, this round.



Spoiler: Calculations



Parapluie is switched for Palladion.
Robin uses payback (dmg: 10 * 1.5 = 15)(enrgy:6).
End of round three:
Palladion: energy (100%), health (85%).
Parapluie: energy (82%), health (92%).
Robin: energy (97%), health (94%).
Rhyme: energy (85%), health (80%).


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hmm, the flavour for Payback is a bit odd. It's supposed to be a physical contact attack, so I wouldn't expect it to take the form of a beam.

Payback's damage looks fine, but it looks like you forgot to account for the boosted BP when calculating energy.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 10, 2015)

Ah, my bad.  I was going off the description in the database without noting that it was physical.  Fixed now, at any rate, along with the energy cost.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't have any bright ideas, so just make a medium substitute then delayed Payback twice. If he has clones or Reflect up, or he's using Fury Cutter, spread out an Incinerate to keep him off you, and if he's unhittable for any reason except Substitute or Double Team, Swords Dance. Rhyme might have a better matchup but I don't want this to turn into a switch war.

*Substitute ~ Payback (wait) / Incinerate / Swords Dance x2*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 12, 2015)

I didn't really want to turn it into a switch war, either, but another two actions of Surf is incredibly boring and unchallenging to ref :P

Right, Palladion, I kind of regret sending you out because I forgot steel doesn't resist dark anymore, but! We can work with this. Set up a *Reflect* to soften those Paybacks up a bit, then beef yourself up with *Iron Defense*. End with a *Shadow Claw*.

*Reflect ~ Iron Defense ~ Shadow Claw*


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 12, 2015)

_Round four, start!_
*Pre-round Stats*
*blazheirio889* (o*o*)





Palladion () <No guard> @ 
*Health:* 85%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Fervently rubbing the scratch on his blade with his ribbon.
*Commands:* None.
Parapluie () <Dry skin> @ 
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* Withdraw

*Keldeo* (o*o*)





Robin () <Mold breaker> @ 
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 94%
*Status:* Proud of its power.  Likes to thrash about.
*Commands:* None.
Rhyme () <Static> @ 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* None.​
Using a technique she had seen Rhyme use just earlier, Robin shaped the soggy astroturf into a large mound about her size, then grasped it firmly with her small hand.  It flickered for just a moment before transforming into a likeness of Robin herself; Robin sagged visibly as a result, transferring her energy into the automaton.  Rather than the poorly-made mannequin Rhyme had fashioned, Robin's doppelgänger was almost a perfect likeness, with a steadily moving chest and even the twitchy mannerisms that Robin sometimes exhibited.  Pleased, Robin stepped behind it and let it do the work.

Unsure of how to respond to the event, Palladion responded by waving his blade in a sort of a dance, leaving behind a golden streak.  This golden streak gradually grew in size and solidity, until it became a large orb of golden matter.  It jiggled slightly for but a moment before exploding, spreading itself thin to create a moderately-sized dome around Palladion's side of the field.  It wiggled slightly once more, and served an obvious purpose; to keep attackers out.

Unfortunately for Palladion, Robin was a bit too intuitive to charge headlong into the golden forcefield.  Instead, he stoked the flame within and released it with an adorable roar, causing a small pillar of intense flame to rise within the golden bubble.  It licked Palladion's sides, causing him to drop to the ground with a _clank_ and squirm uncomfortably until it dissipated.  At length he stood again, teal ribbon blackened and curled at the edges.

Steel dripped down Palladion's sides now, melted from the powerful fire attack.  It collected in a pool beneath him, and he stared at it, outraged.  The very vessel of his soul, liquified!  Unable to stand for such injustice, Palladion willed the steel to reattach itself to his body threefold, making him sharper and thicker than ever before.  Pleased, he smirked at Robin from behind his golden bubble.

But Robin was too busy to notice the taunt.  Satsified by his most recent attack, Robin tried it again, causing the pillars of flame to erupt all around Palladion.  The honedge saw what was coming quickly and screamed in anguish, but it was unavoidable; small columns of fire were all around him, their wrath inescapable.  Fortunately for Palladion, the thick metal he'd adopted prevented him from melting again, but that wasn't to say the heat didn't affect him significantly.

Now Palladion had certainly had enough, and was unable to sit by and watch as a certain dragon burnt him up.  Fueled by unbridled rage and perhaps a hint of insecurity, Palladion's blade was cloaked in a black flame as he made a mad dash for the axe dragon.  Before the axew could jump out of the way, Palladion made a mighty swipe, cutting Robin in the thigh firmly.  The axew cried out in pain, shadow seeping into his open wound.  Palladion quickly retreated to his bubble of safety, and Robin fell to one knee, wiping away a sole tear.

...Or so it seemed.  Though the illusion certainly had Palladion fooled, Robin was hiding behind her copy, chuckling.

*Post-round Stats*
*blazheirio889* (o*o*)





Palladion () <No guard> @ 
*Health:* 67%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Feeling quite safe behind his golde dome. // Defence +2, reflect for one more round.
*Commands:* Reflect ~ iron defence ~ shadow claw
Parapluie () <Dry skin> @ 
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* None.

*Keldeo* (o*o*)





Robin () <Mold breaker> @ 
*Health:* 79%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status:* Fufufufufufu.
*Commands:* Substitute ~ incinerate ~ incinerate
*Substitute:* 7%
Rhyme () <Static> @ 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* None.​
*Arena Status*

The arena is beginning to dry.
Blazheirio's side of the field is enveloped by a large, golden bubble for the next round.
The pool is mostly full by now.
*Notes*

Blazheirio889 orders first next round.



Spoiler: Calculations



Beginning of round three:
Palladion: energy (100%), health (85%).
Parapluie: energy (82%), health (92%).
Robin: energy (97%), health (94%).
Rhyme: energy (85%), health (80%).

Action one:
Robin makes a medium substitute (15%), for 15% recoil and 8% energy.
Palladion creates a reflect wall for 2% initial energy.  Reflect counter is down to five.
End of action one:
Palladion: energy (98%), health (85%).
Parapluie: energy (82%), health (92%).
Robin: energy (86%), health (79%).
Rhyme: energy (85%), health (80%).

Action two:
Robin uses incinerate for 9% damage and 3% energy.  Rolled 9/10, no critical hit.
Palladion uses iron defence for 2% energy.  Palladion maintains the reflect for 1% energy.  Reflect counter is down to four.
End of action two: 
Palladion: energy (95%), health (76%).  +2 Defence.
Parapluie: energy (82%), health (92%).
Robin: energy (83%), health (79%).
Rhyme: energy (85%), health (80%).

Action three:
Robin uses incinerate for 9% damage and 3% energy.  Rolled 5/10, no critical hit.
Palladion uses shadow claw for 8% damage and 4% energy.  Palladion maintains the reflect for 1% energy.  Reflect counter is down to three.  Rolled 1/5, no critical hit.
End of round four:
Palladion: energy (90%), health (67%).  +2 Defence.
Parapluie: energy (82%), health (92%).
Robin: energy (83%), health (79%).
Subsitute: 7%
Rhyme: energy (85%), health (80%).


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 12, 2015)

Palladian seems to have taken less damage than he was supposed to. According to your calculations it seems he jumped up to 92% health for some reason, so that's likely the culprit. 

Since Shadow Claw has a secondary effect (increased crit rate), it should cost an extra 1% energy. A lot of moves that have inherent non-chance secondary effects don't reflect this, so you'll have to keep that in mind if you lift energy costs from the db. 

It'd be easiest if you rolled for things with a 100 sided die. As it stands now, I think you need a 1/16 to get a crit? That doesn't match up with the crit rates in ASB, since we've tweaked them from the game values. 

Finally, since there's nothing going on with the resting Pokemon, you don't need to include them in the calculations section. 

Your prose is quite good, and I have no complaints about it. Keep it up c: What you need to work on now is double checking your work, I think. You seem to have a decent grip on calculations but you keep making small errors that could be prevented by proofreading, or ASB-specific errors that could be fixed by searching the relevant threads and/or asking questions.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 12, 2015)

All right, everything should be fixed right up!  I... honestly have no explanation for the health thing, I even did double-check it and apparently it evaded me.  I'll be sure to be a bit more diligent for things like that in the future.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Mar 13, 2015)

So I totally forgot that Incinerate's BP was boosted, and I didn't read Keldeo's commands properly before commanding myself. A+, Blazhy.

That's okay, we can work with this. Finish that Substitute off with another *Shadow Claw*, then *Flash Cannon* twice. If there are clones on the second or third actions, spread out your attack or sweep it around.

If Robin tries to Incinerate you again, *Spite* it. And if you can't attack Robin or her Substitute (if there is one) for whatever reason, pump yourself up with *Swords Dance*. Simple stuff!

*Shadow Claw/Spite/Swords Dance ~ Flash Cannon/Spite/Swords Dance x2*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 14, 2015)

You're doing great, Robin! On the first action, let him move first and use Taunt, and follow that up with two Incinerates for solid damage.

*Taunt (wait) ~ Incinerate ~ Incinerate*


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 16, 2015)

...Well.  There seems to be a bit of a discrepancy here.  It may be possible for another mod to come in and take blazheirio's place where she left off once this is all over, or I may have to start over again— obviously either way is fine.  For now, since there are commands anyway, I'll go ahead and post this reffing just to be done with it until some sort of solution presents itself, I suppose.
_Round five, start!_
*Pre-round stats*
*blazheirio889* (o*o*)





Palladion () <No guard> @ 
*Health:* 67%
*Energy:* 90%
*Status:* Feeling quite safe behind his golde dome. // Defence +2, reflect for one more round.
*Commands:* Reflect ~ iron defence ~ shadow claw
Parapluie () <Dry skin> @ 
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* None.

*Keldeo* (o*o*)





Robin () <Mold breaker> @ 
*Health:* 79%
*Energy:* 83%
*Status:* Fufufufufufu.
*Commands:* Substitute ~ incinerate ~ incinerate
*Substitute:* 7%
Rhyme () <Static> @ 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* None.​Palladion growled from behind his golden bubble.  Perhaps it was his fatigue, or maybe the gradual weakening of his reflect; perhaps, even, it was his ostensible disadvantage at the hands of a dragon.  Whatever the reason, Palladion was out for blood.  Robin began to scurry as she saw the spectral blade rushing at her speedily, but it was not enough.  With a slice of steel and shadow, Robin screamed out and fell on her stomach, wheezing.

Robin turned on her back and scuttled backward as Palladion loomed over her menacingly, fear alight in her eyes.  Then, for a brief moment, all was clear— she knew just what she had to do.  Her shaking stopped, and her breathing became steady.  Robin began releasing a series of draconic squeaks that only she could understand; though, judging by Palladion's changing expression, the language was probably understandable to honedge as well.  First a look of surprise covered the blade's face, and then one of utter rage.

Palladion loosed a steely roar, and Robin took advantage of the moment to leap back to her feet and will several columns of red flame to erupt from the ground, thoroughly scorching Palladion's thick steel.  Palladion howled in anguish, but was powerless to the flame's gentle but consistent roast.

When at last the flames seem to die, Palladion let fly a beam of silver.  It hit its mark true, causing Robin to cough suddenly, eyes widening as the shaft punctured her chest directly.  She didn't fall, however, and caused the pillars of flames to burn anew.  Palladion screamed once more, though really he was beginning to grow numb to the pain of fire.  He pushed through the discomfort and fired another beam, this one only grazing Axew's side through the flames.  It still hurt considerably, though, and Axew sputtered, letting the flames peter out softly.

The two stared at each other for a moment, bruised and battered, neither willing to make the next move first.  Then the golden dome behind them flickered and then fizzled out entirely with a peculiar humming sound; in his rage, Palladion had lost his grip on it, and it dissipated.

The opponents stood, scowling, waiting for the other to attack so they could strike back threefold.
*Post-round stats*
*blazheirio889* (o*o*)





Palladion () <No guard> @ 
*Health:* 49%
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* Oh, I'll show her... // Defence +2, taunted for two more actions.
*Commands:* Shadow claw ~ flash cannon ~ flash cannon
Parapluie () <Dry skin> @ 
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* None.

*Keldeo* (o*o*)





Robin () <Mold breaker> @ 
*Health:* 59%
*Energy:* 73%
*Status:* Oh, I'll show him...
*Commands:* Taunt ~ incinerate ~ incinerate
Rhyme () <Static> @ 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Resting.
*Commands:* None.​*Arena Status*

The arena has mostly dried by now.
There is still a pile of rocks on Keldeo's side of the field.
*Notes*

Keldeo orders first.
I'm... not really sure what happens now?



Spoiler: Calculations



Beginning of round five:
Palladion: energy (90%), health (67%). +2 Defence.
Robin: energy (83%), health (79%). {Subsitute: 7%}

Palladion uses shadow claw for 8% damage and 4% energy. Palladion maintains the reflect for 1% energy. Reflect counter is down to two. Rolled 2/5, no critical hit.
Robin uses taunt for 4% energy.
End of action one:
Palladion: energy (85%), health (67%). +2 Defence. {Taunt: 5} {Reflect: 2}
Robin: energy (79%), health (79%).

Robin uses incinerate for 9% damage and 3% energy. Rolled 7/10, no critical hit.
Palladion uses flash cannon for 10% damage and 3% energy.  Rolled 9/10, no critical hit, rolled 5/10, no defence drop.  Palladion maintains the reflect counter for 1% energy.  Reflect counter is down to one.
End of action two:
Palladion: energy (81%), health (58%). +2 Defence. {Taunt: 4} {Reflect: 1}
Robin: energy (76%), health (69%).

Robin uses incinerate for 9% damage and 3% energy. Rolled 3/10, no critical hit.
Palladion uses flash cannon for 10% damage and 3% energy.  Rolled 1/10, no critical hit, rolled 3/10, no defence drop.  Reflect fades.
End of round five:
Palladion: energy (78%), health (49%). +2 Defence. {Taunt: 2}
Robin: energy (73%), health (59%).


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh. Um. Iiiii think I win by ban-DQ? I'm not sure, though. Anyway, about the reffing, a few errors: Taunt lasts for three actions, and a Taunted Pokemon doesn't default to their offensive command (Palladion should have tried to use Spite, since Robin used Incinerate, so he should have struggled on the last two actions).


----------



## allitersonance (Mar 16, 2015)

Just do a normal DQ when the appropriate period passes. Rather than a procedure specifically for bans, it's easily covered by normal things for being AWOL. So when blazhy's turn comes and goes normally you treat it normally when she doesn't post in time.

If she does get DQ'd without anyone taking her place or whatever, you'll just start a new test battle when another ref is willing to take you.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 16, 2015)

Alright, I'll issue commands then, since I'm ordering first.

Spam Incinerate I guess. If there are clones up, spread it around. If that's spited and there aren't clones, switch to delayed Payback. If she's unhittable for any reason except Double Team and substitute, give yourself a Dragon Dance.

*Incinerate / Payback (wait) / Dragon Dance x3*


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, blazhy gets the ban DQ, unfortunately, so Keldeo gets the win and is slated to sit at the top of the leaderboards for the rest of eternity.

Blazheirio gets nothing.
Keldeo gets $20.
I get $15.
Robin gets 2 experience and 1 happiness.
Rhyme gets 1 experience and 1 happiness.
Parapluie and Palladion get 1 experience and 1 happiness each.


----------

